# LM Judging Signup Sheet



## SueC (Jun 29, 2020)

*LM Judging Signup Sheet*

*Please click **I Want to be a Judge! **and signup for*
*Judging for Literary Maneuvers Competitions
until the end of 2020. Thank you!

*


If you want to judge in the
months where Velo is hosting,
please contact him through
private message.

Thanks! SueC
​


----------



## River Rose (Jun 30, 2020)

Sue,,,I would do Sept when your hosting.


----------

